# Aussie looking move to Japan



## JoKeSo

Hi,

I'm a 19 year old male spray painter currently looking to move to japan and continue painting cars. i have a few questions about moving over though, and i would really appreciate it if someone could help me out.

1. is there much chace of finding a spray painting job in Japan?

2. where are the best places to look for Japanese blue collar work

3. where in japan are the most automotive industrially orientated places?

4. what sort of income is needed for 1 person to live in an average priced part of japan?

thanks.


----------



## since1990

JoKeSo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a 19 year old male spray painter currently looking to move to japan and continue painting cars. i have a few questions about moving over though, and i would really appreciate it if someone could help me out.
> 
> 1. is there much chace of finding a spray painting job in Japan?
> 
> 2. where are the best places to look for Japanese blue collar work
> 
> 3. where in japan are the most automotive industrially orientated places?
> 
> 4. what sort of income is needed for 1 person to live in an average priced part of japan?
> 
> thanks.


1. Assuming you cannot speak or read/write Japanese, I would say you would experience great difficulty in find such a job in Japan.

2. That is also a tough one. First you would need an appropriate work visa. Since you are an Australian, you can come over on a Working Holiday Visa - but you are supposed to move around the country every so often.

3. Aichi Prefecture (Near Nagoya) and other areas throughout the country if you are talking about car manufacturers - however, such companies would require a proper work visa. Most foreign blue collar workers are brazilian-born Japanese, and they have been granted special privileges to live and work in Japan. However, due to the downturn in the economy since the early 1990's, and even more so after the Leman financial shock, many have returned to Brazil due to lack of work. Most people need a university degree in order to attain a work visa in Japan - which almost always mean white collar work.

4. You would want at least 200,000 yen per month income, and 250,000 yen per month in the larger cities. Although, since you are only 19, perhaps that could be 150,000 per month and 180,000 in the larger cities?


----------



## larabell

I've never seen any rule that says you have to "move around the country" on a Working Holiday visa. Presumably, your primary motive should be to visit Japan but Immigration has no way of knowing what you do on your free time and I'm sure they realize that few people are to change jobs every couple months just so they can see more of the country. I've only known a couple of people who came over on a Working Holiday visa and they both stayed put in Tokyo the entire time they were here.

One possible scenario would be to save up some money, come over on a Working Holiday visa for a year, and see if you can establish yourself as an independent artist in the custom car painting market. Obviously that's going to be really hard if you can't speak the language (or can't do custom painting), but... let's assume you can pull it off. If, by the end of the year, you have enough income to support yourself and hire a couple Japanese part-time, you might qualify for a visa as a business manager/investor. Even if you only make enough to support yourself, you still might qualify for a visa as an artist. Of course, these are long-shots given the state of the economy but the worst case is that you spend a year here, make a few connections, and go home. And... who knows... you might meet someone and get married while you're here, in which case you'd qualify for a spousal visa.

There are only a few countries from which you can come on a Working Holiday visa and many of those who can't would give their left nut if they could. I'd say go for it if you have the wherewithal to support yourself for a year if things don't work out they way you want.


----------



## Comemall

since1990 said:


> 1. Assuming you cannot speak or read/write Japanese, I would say you would experience great difficulty in find such a job in Japan.
> 
> 2. That is also a tough one. First you would need an appropriate work visa. Since you are an Australian, you can come over on a Working Holiday Visa - but you are supposed to move around the country every so often.
> 
> 3. Aichi Prefecture (Near Nagoya) and other areas throughout the country if you are talking about car manufacturers - however, such companies would require a proper work visa. Most foreign blue collar workers are brazilian-born Japanese, and they have been granted special privileges to live and work in Japan. However, due to the downturn in the economy since the early 1990's, and even more so after the Leman financial shock, many have returned to Brazil due to lack of work. Most people need a university degree in order to attain a work visa in Japan - which almost always mean white collar work.
> 
> 
> Ok this what i am looking for information.Thanks for sharing!


----------

